# AppelScript et numbers



## Moutet (3 Février 2020)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais pouvoir dans un script ajouter une feuille dans un fichier numbers,  comportant déjà plusieurs Feuilles
 Il faut que cette feuille se retrouve à la suite de la dernière feuille quelque soit la feuille sélectionnée avant la fermeture du fichier
Exemple ci dessous 2017 est activé si j'ajoute mon script la feuille 1 va s'intercaler entre les deux alors que je l'a veux après 2019.
Ci dessous le bout de script

set a to count sheet

activate sheet a
make new sheet

set the name of sheet (a + 1) to the last item of ListeNomdeFeuille

 set nomFeuille to the last item of ListeNomdeFeuille

Merci pour votre Aide


.


----------



## les_innommables66 (4 Février 2020)

Bonjour,

Une piste avec l'ajout de "at + location" après la commande make ?

Voir ci-dessous la syntaxe de "make" pour Numbers

Cordialement
Nicolas

make v : Create a new object.
make
new type : The class of the new object.
[at location specifier] : The location at which to insert the object.
[with data any] : The initial contents of the object.
[with properties record] : The initial values for properties of the object.
→ specifier : The new object.


----------



## zeltron54 (4 Février 2020)

Bonjour en complément des infos données par @Les_innommables6 il faut activer la dernière feuille avant de créer la nouvelle.

Donc dans le bloc tell du document il faut:


```
tell application "Numbers"

    activate front document
        tell front document
        
        set active sheet to last sheet
        
        make new sheet
        
    end tell
    
end tell
```


----------



## Moutet (4 Février 2020)

Bonsoir,

Merci beaucoup ça fonctionne au poil

Cela faisait un moment que je butais dessus

Encore merci 

MP


----------



## zeltron54 (4 Février 2020)

Bonsoir,

content pour toi !


----------

